# I'm new to HauntForum



## sherry25 (Apr 13, 2009)

I live in Carlisle, Pennsylvania and have been doing a yard haunt since 2003. We had a house fire 5 years ago, lost a lot of my props, so I've been working on recreating a lot of my items.

With the fire and all, we ended up moving to a new location with over 11 acres of ground, which I thought would be great for my haunt, but we have such a long driveway now that I don't get any trick-or-treaters. I spent the first year there sitting in the front yard, eating all the candy til I thought I'd puke. I followed that disappointment up by renting a U-Haul and moving everything back to my old neighbor's house. That ended up being way too much work since we had to set everything up and tear it all down in one day. (Darn vandals anyhow!)

Now I am shifting gears, and trying more of an indoor party with invited guests, just to get people to come and see my props. Unfortunately, that doesn't allow me to set up my cemetery to present it in the proper way, so I've been a little discouraged with the whole thing. I am hoping that HauntForum will energize me again, because I really love Halloween, and I have way too much time and money invested in this obsession to stop now!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well Welcome to the forum. 

Sorry to hear about the fire and the loss of ToTs (Trick or Treaters) due to the long driveway. Maybe you need to put an awesome display together at the front of the drive, leading all the way back and put signs out for Trick or Treaters Welcome. Just a thought. 

I like the indoor party idea as long as you have lots of friends to invite. I did one a few years back and although my friends had a good time, I was busy running around trying to make sure everything was working right and that that party was still flowing. Not sure I want to have that stress again but hey, Halloween night is kind of like that too I guess. 

Good luck on things and hope you get your party to go off without a hitch.


----------



## sherry25 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm talking a half mile driveway, with no electicity along it, in the middle of nowhere! I have been pondering the possibilities of doing a bunch of scarecrows lining one side of the driveway, maybe with those solor spotlights on each of them . . . It is a good thing my husband humors me!

We get crazy winds out our way, too, which wrecks my cemetery every year. I have tried a number of different ways to hold the foamboard tombstones to the ground, but it seems like all I do is spend the entire evening resetting everything. Definitely now the same as living near town, where other buildings break the wind!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

ah, so it is more of the fact that ToTs don't live close by. My parents had that issue and I could never set up for ToT at their home.

As for holding down the grave stones. My favorite method was to get the old political signs, use the wire frame and cut them down a bit and push the two spikes way into the foam. Then just push the other end flush to the ground. Seemed to hold the stones pretty well in my yard even with a major storm that came through. Of course, my stones are 2 inches thick though. 

Well it sounds like the party is more of a good idea vs the ToT set up. Good luck planning.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome. Sorry about the fire. I can only imagine what that must have been like.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

*welcome!*

I am also a TOTless wonder, so I can sympathize with that disappointment. Having a party is a great idea- it works for me, and adults have a different appreciation for the work you put into props.

LOL at eating all the candy, too- been there! Sitting on the front step, stuffing my face and longing for TOTs.

Welcome aboard!:jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Having a party sounds like a good way to showcase your props and decorations.


----------



## 4mygirls (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome. Sorry about the fire. I live in the middle of nowhere in N. Idaho, no TOT's, hardly any neighbors as well, VERY high winds, snow, the works so I feel your pain. I have a party every year for my daughters. The parents are supposed to drop the kids off and come back but they just stick around, so now I just ask how many to expect. My hubby thinks I'm crazy for all the work I do with no TOT's but I love it and another bonus is that I can take the kids TOTing on Halloween night and have the party a different night. It kind of makes the season last longer.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We also get massive winds down here at the Jersey shore throughout the entire month of October. After a few years of getting tombstones ruined, I redid the design, still using 1 inch foam, and so far nothing has been ruined. I'd suggest maybe setting up the front part of your yard, nearest the street and sitting at that end to hand out candy. Maybe you can advertise a little in local papers, or hang fliers in stores to tell about your haunt.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Sherry25! 
Sorry to read about the fire but glad you weren't hurt. Things can only get better now!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.
I really dont do a yard haunt but just a indoor party for a few friends. But that didnt stop me from setting up props in the yard. As for lighting you may wish to consider the small oil lanterns that the dollar store sells (about $3 each). Enough light to walk by and with a good mode setting too. As for the tombstones, I cut a short lenght of 2x2 (12 inches) and drill a couple of holes for the plastic ties. Then glue the 2x2 to the back with some Great stuff insulation foam. Drive in a stake and tie the stone to the stake with a plastic tie. I have left my tombstones out all winter with no losses.
Anyway, hang in there.


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

welcome. sorry to hear about the fire. your in the right place for rebuilding there is alot of talented people on this forum.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Would love to see some pictures of your place. Sounds spooky. You are lucky your husband goes along with you. Mine fights me pretty much every step of the way, but loves the 600 tots we get each Halloween.


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

